# help



## bry (Mar 27, 2006)

someone please tell me how to show a pitcure,under my post, instead of an attchment and all that trouble


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 27, 2006)

Bry:

 Click the embed picture in a post button, it just above ok.  That puts one pic in your post.  That is ....if you loaded the pic correctly.  When you click here to upload, click the browse button, find the photo, make sure its small enough, and click load.  Then click embed.  Good luck.  Madpaddla


----------



## bry (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks so much,i finally got them two work [] []  []  []  []                          []


----------

